# An Arrangement of Somewhere Over the Rainbow i've been working on.



## theclap (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys, here's a solo arrangement of Somewhere over the Rainbow. I did this in a quick take and it's also a little tricky so it's not flawless. I've been working on a few different arrangements of this. I'm not sure the exact arranger of this one but I am also working on the arrangement by Toru Takemitsu which is very challenging and putting along well. Let me know what you think


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 22, 2010)

I didg it dude! Nice progress so far! Is that an Ibanez nylon string?


----------



## theclap (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks man, yes it is an Ibby. It's an A/E nylon that has a neck like a steel string guitar instead of a classical neck. You would think it would just be easier to play but the nature of nylon strings is really complimented by the wide standard classical necks.


----------



## Bevo (Dec 20, 2010)

That was good and looked very hard!


----------



## Harry (Dec 21, 2010)

Didn't see this when it was first posted, so good thing it was bumped haha.
Sounds really nice


----------



## theclap (Dec 23, 2010)

> That was good and looked very hard!


Thanks! haha from a music major p.o.v. this took about half a semester to master so it was pretty hard except the part at the end.



> Didn't see this when it was first posted, so good thing it was bumped haha.
> Sounds really nice



Thanks man very much. thanks for all the feedback guys


----------

